# All things fighting - MMA, Boxing, etc.



## Riddick (4 February 2010)

So MMA is the biggest growing sport in the world and UFC is the fastest growing sporting powerhouse organisation. Lots of folk do martial training of some kind and lots of folk have opinions on who's style, art and particularly which fighters are the best. Maybe of you are interested in getting into MMA or similar but need a bit of extra info...


----------



## Riddick (4 February 2010)

Hey, sorry forgot to add... anyone lucky enough to go tickets for UFC 110 in sydney in feb?


----------



## GumbyLearner (4 February 2010)

I get UFC, MMA, Pride and K1 all on the tube.

Not into fighting myself, I leave that to cousins.
They are into Zendo-Kai Bob Jones style, Hap-kido & freestyle karate.

Mirko Crocop, Semmy Schilt and the Gracie Brothers earlier in their careers are some favorites I have watched.


----------



## Riddick (4 February 2010)

GumbyLearner said:


> Mirko Crocop, Semmy Schilt and the Gracie Brothers earlier in their careers are some favorites I have watched.




Gracies were awesome, especially considering Royce was there at ufc 1 -4 and won 1, 2 and 4. For an 80kg guy to bead super heavyweights is almost unbelieveable.
Cro Cop is still a monster. On the list of people i never want to fight under any circumstances. A particular fan of his "right head kick hospital, left head kick cemetary" or something like that comment.

get in the tube too. what year would be complete without a series of The ultimate Fighter...

As for Schilt. 4 x K1 winner. ( 3 in a row!!!) the guy is not human.


----------



## Dowdy (4 February 2010)

I used to do kickboxing, karate and wing chun.

They all have their advantages.

Karate is good for defence

Kickboxing is good offence

Wing chun is really scientific and good for offence and defence but it takes years to make it work in the real world. ie. to make the technique into a reflex action.

I like watching Cung Le in the MMA fights. It's like watching Bruce Lee, except in real life.


----------



## GumbyLearner (4 February 2010)

Riddick said:


> Gracies were awesome, especially considering Royce was there at ufc 1 -4 and won 1, 2 and 4. For an 80kg guy to bead super heavyweights is almost unbelieveable.
> Cro Cop is still a monster. On the list of people i never want to fight under any circumstances. A particular fan of his "right head kick hospital, left head kick cemetary" or something like that comment.
> 
> get in the tube too. what year would be complete without a series of The ultimate Fighter...
> ...




Royce Gracie. Magnificent


----------



## JimBob (4 February 2010)

I recently watched the UFC's greatest 100 fights.  One of them had Royce Gracie returning to the octagon after a 12 year absence, against Matt Hughes (I think).  Was a bit disappointing to see Gracie lose but seeing as he is now 50 or thereabouts, it is understandable.

Todays UFC is good, but the first UFC's were good too, guys coming to fight with only one boxing glove, the very first fight with the sumo wrestler and one of the fights with the 600lb+ fighter are a few memorable ones.


----------



## Dowdy (4 February 2010)

The thing with that clip is that alot of those moves are now illegal - kicking when they are down, elbows to the back of the head.


----------



## GumbyLearner (4 February 2010)

Dowdy said:


> The thing with that clip is that alot of those moves are now illegal - kicking when they are down, elbows to the back of the head.




That's why I prefer K1. Less of a scrap and more martial arts. UFC & MMA has been inundated with wrestlers these days.


----------



## Ageo (5 February 2010)

I still think Fedor is 1 of the all time greats. Only has 1 loss (which shouldnt have been as the opponent did an illegal move).

Yes i got tickets to UFC110 but have a wedding  my brother is going thow.


----------



## MRC & Co (5 February 2010)

Mosley V Mayweather is on!!!!!!!!!    Pumped!


----------



## Ato (5 February 2010)

Pride has finished. Finished a while back iirc. There is now DREAM which has kind of replaced it. But I havent found it to be all that interesting (plus it costs alot to access).

K1 used to be interesting. These days I find it boring, and almost ludicrous. It seems to me like it's almost getting to the WWF style of faking fights. Now I mean this in the sense that the fights I've seen recently have been so one sided that it's just ridiculous - it seems like a way to fix the fights. Anyway, I'm not enjoying K1 recently.

I've followed UFC since it first began. I like it alot. I used to enjoy Pride alot too, till it finished.

I agree with Fedor as being quite the beast.

I get to watch sumo here too. Unfortunately Asashoryu has just quit. So I'm a bit glum over that, as he was really the only sumo worth watching - technically brilliant and entertaining. The other yokozuna, Hakuho, is only technically brilliant.


----------



## Riddick (5 February 2010)

I totally agree with the UFC changing since rule changes made headbutts etc illegal. Though it has made is an acceptable sport. I have thought long and hard about fedor not coming to the UFC from PRIDE. It would have cemented his reputation in the sport but even though i am not particularly a fan of frank Mir, i have to agree that possibly fedor didn't want to expose himself to the level of competition considering he is defending his 31-1 and is not getting any younger. That being said though, IMO he could still compete with anyone in the ufc and by that rationale in the MMA community. Fedor V Lesnar would be cool. You may not be a fan of Lesnar but the guy is inhumanly strong, the best wrestler in the heavyweight division - even couture couldn't compete and that is saying something and is athletic for a dude that walks around at 130+kgs (cuts down to the 265lbs).
Fedor did beat Noguera... that counts for something too.

Hughes did beat Royce pretty convincingly but matt hughes, like RG is also a hall of famer. Did any of you catch Royce Gracie in sydney last year. he gave a BJJ seminar. some friends went and were blown away. It is totally on my list of things to do before i die!

any predictions for the 109 couture v coleman fight or the 110 Nog V Velasquez?


----------



## Ato (5 February 2010)

Riddick said:


> any predictions for the 109 couture v coleman fight or the 110 Nog V Velasquez?




109: Couture.

110: Nog.


----------



## Dowdy (7 February 2010)

MRC & Co said:


> Mosley V Mayweather is on!!!!!!!!!    Pumped!




I want Pacquiao vs Mayweather!

Is Mayweather too afraid to fight him?


----------



## MRC & Co (7 February 2010)

Dowdy said:


> I want Pacquiao vs Mayweather!
> 
> Is Mayweather too afraid to fight him?




Pacquiao withdrew from a mega-fight because he didn't want a random needle they would both have to take, terrible for the fans, terrible for boxing.  And they both missed their biggest payday, 80mil for a needle?  

Mayweather than fights Mosley, who agrees to random blood testing, Pacquiao fights Clottey.  Mayweather the far harder fight here.  

Enough said.  Only people unfortunately I have seen defend Pacquaio (who I love to watch myself) are Phillipinos.  

I really hope Pac has nothing to hide, but this is extremelly extremelly odd on his behalf for a guy who has been blood tested  before and has plenty of tatoos.  Only diff this time, is "random" would not allow a PED user to time his cycle.

Unfortunately, everything in this scenario, looks bad for Pac.

The new excuse by bias Pac fans (generally pinoy pride) is that Mayweather doesn't run the sanctioning bodies and therefor cannot demand random blood testing.  However, guys like Mosley and Roy Jones Jr were caught as PED drug users as part of the Balco bust, which boxing obviously never detected as urine testing catches pretty much nothing and it's testing is a disgrace to sports and sports fans alike.  

Even Cotto, a friend of Pac, does not understand his decision and wonders why he would not agree to take the test to create a boxing mega-fight, given all the facts..........


----------



## Ato (7 February 2010)

Ato said:


> 109: Couture.




Win. Now I collect my bets


----------



## Riddick (7 February 2010)

Ato said:


> Win. Now I collect my bets




Yeh nice pick. I was hoping for a more evcen fight but Couture pretty much dominated form start to finish. the Marquhart fight was a ripper too. heaps of big shots and gallons on the red stuff. 
You're one for one, now you need big Nog to come through woith the goods against Velasquez.

Found out that ONEHD is playing the UFC110 live in free to air - i guess due to it being sold out and in Australia. a just reward for the second fastest sell out in UFC history and the fact it sold out with out a card having been announced.

Boxing:

Like the rest of you guys I was salivating when the idea of May V Pac was floated but just had this underlying feeling it was not going to work out. Disappointed as two champions NOT ducking each other is a rare thing these days it seems. Agree it certainly looks pretty sus on Pac's behalf. I  too hope there is nothing to hide. And where to now for Ricky Hatton? forgotten man of the division it seems. does he have any fights left?


----------



## MRC & Co (8 February 2010)

Hatton fighting either Marquez or Kahn.  

Looses to either IMO.


----------



## Ato (8 February 2010)

Riddick said:


> Yeh nice pick. I was hoping for a more evcen fight but Couture pretty much dominated form start to finish. the Marquhart fight was a ripper too. heaps of big shots and gallons on the red stuff.
> You're one for one, now you need big Nog to come through woith the goods against Velasquez.




Couture fight was an easy pick imo. Couture is just better. And he's been fighting again alot recently and looking good.

Nog vs Val, well that's a much harder pick. Val is in good form me thinks, and a tough sob. Nog seems to be in good form too atm. I guess it's a pretty even match, but I chose Nog, just because I want him to win. The guy has so much heart, and is a real entertainer. He has both skill/technique and can entertain. I really like fighters who can do both. Take Silva, for example, the guy has technical skill and is amazing to watch for that, but he is boring as **** from an entertaining point of view. Entertainers make you stand up in your seat and go, 'Holy crap, did you just see that!'. Nog really entertains the crowd as well as shows skill. Unfortunately the entertainer guys often take risks for the purpose of entertaining and sometimes the risk is too much and they get taken out for it.


----------



## marklar (8 February 2010)

GumbyLearner said:


> That's why I prefer K1. Less of a scrap and more martial arts. UFC & MMA has been inundated with wrestlers these days.



Yep, I had the chance to go to Sydney to watch UFC but passed it up, given how much of it is submission wrestling these days you'd get a better view of it on TV.  

The recent Evolution kickboxing that was on in Melbourne was fantastic, very watchable from the cheap seats.

m.


----------



## Riddick (17 February 2010)

4 days to go til UFC 110. The weigh in is public and free, with autograph sessions. Randy Couture is going to be there. The UFC really are putting everything into this event and promoting their organisation. Good to see that this is not just a half hearted effort but a really good attempt to get things moving down under. 

Even better is that several of the fighters and the American Top Team are training at a few of the fight gyms around Sydney. (Friends at VT-1 in Chatswood have been having a great time.)

Something else impressive is the free to air showing of the event on one HD. theufc are giving up some guaranteed PPV revenue to secure their audience. Good move and a great way to breed goodwill. Well done you lucky bastards with tickets!

As much as like Nog though and really would like to see him win, Velasquez is a monster and will be hard to stop. should actually be a killer fight and could very easily go the distance. Money on Velasquez. Winner could end up with a title shot afterall so there is a lot on the line. desperation breeds good fights.

Also as much as I like Silva, I also think Bisping is a good fighter but Wnd is fighting light and will be stronger and is certainly more desperate for a win. A loss could end his career.

good contributions from knowledgeable folk in this forum so far. had no idea there would be fighters and/or (more importantly) fans in this neck of the woods. 

Should I mention Liddell V Ortiz already?  (after the next season of TUF)


----------



## chrislp (18 February 2010)

Agree with you on most parts Riddick. 

Would love to see the former Pride champions Nogueira, Silva & Cro Cop all win their fights. 

Not just that but if they can show they haven't lost it & mix it up with the top contenders in the future it would be great.

Very glad it's free on ONE hd, bought a set top box just for this event.


----------



## Ato (21 February 2010)

Well Val took it. Ah well. The way he won shows he's quite the monster though. Will be interesting to see how he goes if he gets a shot for the title versus Lesnar.

I think that's probably Nog done. Huge respect for the guy but maybe time to step aside. CroCop too. That Australian lightweight guy Sotiropoulous (sp?) looks really good. Here's hoping an Aussie can challenge the lightweight title!


----------



## Ageo (23 February 2010)

Ato said:


> Well Val took it. Ah well. The way he won shows he's quite the monster though. Will be interesting to see how he goes if he gets a shot for the title versus Lesnar.
> 
> I think that's probably Nog done. Huge respect for the guy but maybe time to step aside. CroCop too. That Australian lightweight guy Sotiropoulous (sp?) looks really good. Here's hoping an Aussie can challenge the lightweight title!




George was amazing (joe daddy is a top fighter).

My brother said the crowd was going ballistic.


----------



## Riddick (26 February 2010)

Ato said:


> Well Val took it. Ah well. The way he won shows he's quite the monster though. Will be interesting to see how he goes if he gets a shot for the title versus Lesnar.
> 
> I think that's probably Nog done. Huge respect for the guy but maybe time to step aside. CroCop too. That Australian lightweight guy Sotiropoulous (sp?) looks really good. Here's hoping an Aussie can challenge the lightweight title!




Agree totally, Velasquez showed a air bit... to knock out someone who i notoriously hard to hurt, let alone knock out, in thew manner he did show's he's a real threat. We just have to wait for the Mir V Carwin fight and then the landscape will become clearer. Not sure how Vel would fare against Lesnar though.

Lesnar is inhumanly strong and large and is certainly way quicker and more agile than Nog. Can't really punch, but if he gets you on the ground and gets top position.... well look what happened to Mir last time.

I too think Nog should retire.

And the Dean of mean, Keith Jardine. His time is up.

And Sotiropolous - that guy kicked ass. BJJ blackbelt and it showed. controlled the fight on the ground and showed a bit of standup too. Maybe needs a bit more conditioning the challenge for a title. - he would have to get past BJ Penn afterall. IMO at lightweight, no one wil beat BJ whilst he is still fit and strong. All the same, good luck to him, and he was certainly impressive.

Thought Michael Bisping fought well too. Close fight until the knockdown. a rematch would be great.

And seriously, what's with Mundine? fighting an L plater from a reality TV show with 8 fights under his belt. And he wonders why the world doesn't respect him. I'll spell it out for you mundine: It's because you fight children, old men, or guys that simply can't box. You fight good people and you get knocked out (see mundine v ottke). 

And you talk ****.

And a lot of people are sick of you.

I personally agree with Lovemore Ndou - mundine should fight him.


----------



## awg (26 February 2010)

Did Chris Haseman fight at the recent Oz UFC, as reported he would in the paper?

how did he go?

As for Mundine, time is running down a bit for him, how old is he now?.. I think he is trying to con$erve him$elf a$ long as possible, I think he boxes sweetly enough, but 1 or 2 knockouts and he is finished.

I sense he might be prone to hand injuries


----------



## Boognish (26 February 2010)

Do you think Mundine will fight Green again?  And is it true that Mundine can't get fights in the USA because of the halfwitted comments he made about the USA bringing 9-11 on themselves?


----------



## mazzatelli (26 February 2010)

Boognish said:


> Do you think Mundine will fight Green again?  And is it true that Mundine can't get fights in the USA because of the halfwitted comments he made about the USA bringing 9-11 on themselves?




IMO, I'd think they want to bring him over there so they could whoop him for saying that
Maybe he is not high profile enough


----------



## matty77 (26 February 2010)

I doubt Mundine will fight Green again, Green knows Mundine is nowhere near as good as he used to be while Danny has probably become a smarter boxer and is still pretty fit. Green would whip Mundines ass all over the place. I was a Mundine fan because he could always back up the crap he talked about, but I doubt he could anymore, easy to loose repect for someone like that. If they cant back up their words they are worth nothing, or they need to learn to shut up once in awhile.


----------



## Riddick (26 February 2010)

awg said:


> Did Chris Haseman fight at the recent Oz UFC, as reported he would in the paper?
> 
> how did he go?
> 
> ...





the Haseman fight didn;t go ahead at ufc 110. Elvis Sinosic's shoulder finally gave up the ghost and the ufc scrapped he fight altogether rather than find a replacement.

Totally agree with the mundine sentiment here. His hands seem a bit fragile these days and he is certainly not as conditioned as he has been in the past. Also like his dad (ko'd by monzon with a nice one on the button in the 7th) he has a pretty weak chin. It has only been tested a few times (he is pretty fast afterall) and been found wanting.

Looking at opponents - america seems to not rate him highly. Looking at the top MW or SMW's in the world right now it seems the world has passed him by or has simply dismissed him as a mid carder. 

Would be hard to see Green, a better fit at Light Heavy, needing to fight mundine again to my mind. Maybe if mundine adds a few kilos to light heavy but that looks out of the picture.

as much as I am not a mundine fan, he has brough a lot of publicity back to boxing in Aus and does deserve some credit for this. good luck to him, I just think he has done his dash.


----------



## chrislp (9 January 2011)

Thought I'd revive this thread with possibly the greatest sporting event/s this year.

The Strikeforce Heavyweight Grand Prix.









Fedor to win


----------



## chrislp (9 January 2011)

Here's a better promo


----------



## havaiana (8 August 2013)

I'm hoping there are some fight fans around and we can resurrect this thread.

What better way to do it than with this news:

Carnage v Spong 2! and a tournie with Saki, silva and ghita

3 of my favourite fighters in thai/kickboxing are Spong Carnage and Saki, I can't remember being this excited about a fight card for a long long time.

MMA has pretty much dominated my interest the last few years because boxing is just in shambles and has been for a long time and all the best kickboxing promotions were failing. I believe kickboxing is back! With MMA slowly but surely turning away form what made it popular and into into rubbish point fighting with people taking advantage of the crappy scoring system and crappy judging, kickboxing has started to put on some awesome shows again and bringing the fight sports back to what they should be

- - - Updated - - -

forgot link.... http://liverkick.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=2605:glory-11-main-event-confirmed-as-corbett-vs-spong&catid=34:demo-content


----------



## DB008 (8 August 2013)

I like Georges St-Pierre.

Georges St-Pierre v Koscheck was a great one.


----------



## havaiana (27 November 2013)

These are the fights on the Anthony Mundine undercard tonight, way to destroy what was left of the credibility of Aussie boxing...

Dylan Emery (7-0) fights Singkasem Sithkruwin on debut
Akkawy is 7-0 with six knockouts while Henrisson (0-12-2) is yet to register a win in 14 fights.
Ahmed Dib (9-0) will fight Mike Wanprasent (8-23-1) 
Sam Ah See (7-0) fights Daniel Roy Maxwell (1-15-1)
David Aloua (8-1) versus Mosese Sorovi last 11 fights 3-8 Sorovi is 43 and has fought just five times in the past 13 years, which included an eight year lay-off

and no, unfortunately this is not a joke


----------



## Gringotts Bank (27 November 2013)

I was watching some MMA show on TV late last night.  I've never seen anything so brutal - choking, elbows, kicks, knees.    Makes Fight Club look tame.


----------



## wayneL (27 November 2013)

I reckon Mosely is gonna take The Mouth to the woodshed...IMO


----------



## trainspotter (27 November 2013)

The NSW Combat Authority has cancelled the Bilal Akkawy-Jacques Henrisson fight already.

The rest IS a joke.  Including the Mosley - Mundine bout. Mundine thinks he is gonna get a shot at Mayweather? Bwahaahahahaaa


----------



## havaiana (27 November 2013)

Gringotts Bank said:


> I was watching some MMA show on TV late last night.  I've never seen anything so brutal - choking, elbows, kicks, knees.    Makes Fight Club look tame.




I've done a bit of training in boxing/muay thai/ brazilian jiu jitsu over the years, it's not as brutal as it looks. I hated getting leg kicked more than anything else.

When I watch world class level rugby union I think I would rather spar a few rounds any day than play Union.



wayneL said:


> I reckon Mosely is gonna take The Mouth to the woodshed...IMO




Mundine is a shot, He is going to be pretty big and despite everything is a decent fighter. Prime Mosley would have destroyed him though imo.



trainspotter said:


> The NSW Combat Authority has cancelled the Bilal Akkawy-Jacques Henrisson fight already.
> 
> The rest IS a joke.  Including the Mosley - Mundine bout. Mundine thinks he is gonna get a shot at Mayweather? Bwahaahahahaaa




CAn't believe they are only cancelling one (maybe 2).

Even if Mundine wins I don't think Mayweather would take the time to spit on Mundine.

edit: Bang! first time multi quote use for the win!
edit 2: I take Mosley at the 1.60 odds, don't think the odds are too far off though


----------



## trainspotter (28 November 2013)

What a joke. Back spasms indeed ! Probably cause he was rugby tackling Mundine !


----------



## Wysiwyg (3 May 2015)

Bought the p.p.v to watch the Pacquiao v Mayweather box of the century on very very soon. Vey exciting and backing the underdog Manny.


----------



## Wysiwyg (3 May 2015)

All over. Still undefeated Floyd Mayweather fought the smart fight and dodged/weaved/ducked to avoid the Pacquiao flurries. Racked up points with the jab and gave the judges no choice. Manny did land the best punches but too few.


----------



## DB008 (4 May 2015)

What a disappointing fight. If l had paid for that, l would feel ripped off. Mayweather just ran around the ring. Pacman was the winner in my mind.


----------



## trainspotter (4 May 2015)

Just about every fighter that has stepped in the ring against Mayweather seem to forget  that it is a "BOXING" match and not a "SLUGFEST". Alvarez last year was trying to knock him out. Same as Mosley and Cotto etc etc etc ad infinitum. Yes he was too slick in the ring and like Manny said _"I wanted to fight but could not hit him because he was running all the time"_ pretty much summed up the fight for me.

The best part of the night for me was Jamie Foxx rendition of the American National Anthem - Star Spangled Banner - I thought it was part of his stand up comedy routine and he was taking the piss by singing in French. I could not stop laughing until the start of the second round.

Meanwhile back in the real world ...

Mayweather threw 435 punches, Pacquiao threw 429. So far, so closely-fought. Then it goes a little awry for the Pac-cam: Mayweather landed 148 to Pacquiao’s 81; 267 Mayweather jabs with 67 landed, 193 from Pac with just 18 on target. Pacquiao threw more ‘power punches’ – 236 – but only landed 63. Mayweather landed 81 of 168.

Judges got it right on the scoring system. An immoral victory IMO


----------



## Wysiwyg (27 August 2017)

> Wysiwyg said:
> This will be news this afternoon._ Mayweather_ defeats _McGregor._ McGregor beat up on a string of sloppy, one trick ponies in the UFC sideshow carnival to become part of the greatest highway robbery orchestrated in boxing history.



And so it is. It makes a greater sporting farce when the losers don't mind losing for a + 50 million dollar loss. Create the hype, draw the interest and pay-per-view makes a fortune. Too easy. At least Jeff Horn is a genuine boxing contender.


----------



## basilio (27 August 2017)

I have to confess I had never heard of Floyd Mayweather before this fight but at least I did know Conor McGregor.  Did a bit of scouting around on Mayweather and was astounded to discover what a brilliant boxer he is and, in particular, his skill in creating and taking home much of the money he created with his invented persona.

Very clever...

https://www.theguardian.com/sport/2017/aug/26/why-is-floyd-mayweather-fighting-conor-mcgregor
https://www.theguardian.com/sport/2017/aug/26/floyd-mayweather-conor-mcgregor


----------



## SirRumpole (27 August 2017)

It amazes me that people still fall for this stuff. The actual fight might be ok, but the build up with continual exchanges of profanities was disgusting. But I guess the bogans like it, it seems like a case of reverse evolution to me.


----------



## moXJO (27 August 2017)

Mayweather is the best defensive boxer of our time. Defensive boxers get a bad wrap for their boring style,  but Mayweather has perfected catching, rolling and slipping punches to an artform. His counter punches are also 1st class.

This fight was just a pure entertainment spectacle. Mayweather was careful to let mcgregor last long enough, for people to feel they got their money's worth imo.


----------



## Wysiwyg (27 August 2017)

UFC 215 *Sat. Sep. 9, 2017* features a female lifelong martial artist, *Valentina Shevchenko*. She hasn't got knockout power like her opponent Amanda Nunes but she has great skill, variation and a never-say-die spirit. Make it to the top Valentina.


----------



## Wysiwyg (13 December 2017)

Jeff Horn nearing the moment of truth tonight against Gary Corcoran. Corcoran very tough and completely different from Pacquiao style. This could be brutal but Horn will avoid too much toe to toe. Will we see a better Jeff Horn?


----------



## tech/a (13 December 2017)

Don’t under estimate Horn

Many do


----------



## Wysiwyg (13 December 2017)

If that fresh scarring above his left eye opens there is going to be a lot of claret.


----------



## Wysiwyg (13 December 2017)

Tough meat needed some tenderising and Horn provided. Team Corcoran couldn't stand watching their man getting damaged badly and threw in the towel.


----------



## Tisme (21 September 2018)




----------



## tech/a (21 September 2018)

Connor is nasty.


----------



## Tisme (21 September 2018)

tech/a said:


> Connor is nasty.




The organisers expect to break viewer records with the upcoming fight.


----------



## Wysiwyg (23 September 2018)

Win to the Russian Khabib Nurmagomedov. It is certain. 7th Oct.


----------



## moXJO (25 September 2018)

Wysiwyg said:


> Win to the Russian Khabib Nurmagomedov. It is certain. 7th Oct.



Can't stand watching  his style. Boring to watch.
I hope Conner drops him.


----------

